# Radical Flats Backdrop Buildings



## OverTheHill (Mar 27, 2011)

Has anyone use of the Radical Flats backdrop builsing by KingMill Enterprises? Looks like they would be great to cover a lot of area and not that expensive for a set of 8 backdrops.


----------

